
Fourteen years after launching, 1Password raises a $200M Series A - nate
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/14/fourteen-years-after-launching-1password-takes-first-funding-a-200m-series-a/
======
gtf21
Earlier conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21535495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21535495)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

~~~
gtf21
I am so glad you used “thither”. I feel like the `(th|h|wh)(ither|ence)` set
of constructions is woefully underused in casual English.

~~~
dang
I've been waiting for someone to notice :)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20thither&sort=byDate&type=comment)

Agreed about whence and hence and the others.

~~~
gtf21
Fighting the good fight, eh?

